# ECLSTS Presentation 2019



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

For the 14th time I will be doing a presentation at the East Coast Large Scale Train Show. The presentation's description is below. If you are going to be at the show on Friday morning @ 10:00 please stop by and say HI!
For those of you who can't make the talk I will be posting the PowerPoint slides and video right after the show.
dave

*10am - Dave Bodnar*
*Join Dave Bodnar for his 14th ECLSTS seminar and explore how easy it can be to use microcontrollers and other simple electronic devices to enhance your railroad. We’ll look at circuits you can build with the Arduino family of microcontrollers, how a laser cutter and/or a 3D printer can be an excellent and exciting addition to your workshop and how you can design your own circuit boards and have them professionally manufactured for only a few dollars.*
*Don’t miss all of this and the usual array of tips, tricks, tools and gizmos & gadgets that can animate and add excitement to your railroad.*


----------



## cubythewater (Jan 14, 2008)

Can't wait to see this in person!


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Really looking forward to the portion of the presentation on Arduino circuits.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day - I have posted the video from my presentation at the ECLSTS on YouTube.

dave


----------

